

Attention HTML5 mobile devs.  It doesnt work - shasty
http://sundropdev.wordpress.com/2012/06/28/attention-html5-devs-facebook-cant-make-it-work-can-you/

======
projectedoptics
The lack of the faster Nitro javascript engine in webviews on iOS is probably
a major reason for this.

> The Nitro JavaScript engine is only available within Mobile Safari. Outside
> Mobile Safari — whether in App Store apps using the UIWebView control, or in
> true web apps that have been saved to the home screen — apps get iOS’s older
> JavaScript engine. [1]

> “Apple is basically using subtle defects to make web apps appear to be low
> quality — even when they claim HTML5 is a fully supported platform,” says
> one mobile web app developer, who asked that his name not be used.[2]

[1][2] <http://daringfireball.net/2011/03/nitro_ios_43>

AFAIK all that is still true today aside from webapps saved to the home screen
(which now does use the Nitro engine)

------
gdsf34dfsg
So the web doesn't work.

And it will never work in the future.

Despite the fact mobile devices are getting more and more powerful.

And mobile browsers and getting faster and faster javascript and rendering
engines.

Just do everything native. Build it for Android. Then for iOS. Then for
Windows Phone. Spend lots of money doing that. Because everything must be
native.

The web is dead. Cross platform web content is a dead end. It never worked!

Really.

------
hobonumber1
LinkedIn seems to be doing a good job with it. Also:

> " If Facebook cant make this work, I seriously doubt you can."

Nice confidence.

~~~
shasty
nobody uses linkedin

~~~
teyc
But that belies the point that someone managed to make HTML5 webview work
reasonably well in mobile. From a technical point of view that represents an
interesting data point.

~~~
shasty
Seems to be doing a good job, is not really a technical statement. Lot of
things that fail seem to be doing a good job.

Im sure Zuck had a meeting yesterday about his mobile HTML5 team and said "You
seem to be doing a good job".

